# Cameo makes ovals in sticky flock template



## divingcaptain (Dec 23, 2012)

I am trying to make rhinestone templates in sticky flock with a cameo. The circles come out too much of an oval.
-I am removing the backing and using the cutting mat... nothing is shifting.
-I have tried every speed from 1 to 10 and I have cut double, even tried 4x in MTC.
-learned that a blade setting of 7 cuts the flock but not the mat...weeds perfect.
- started at 33 thickness and went down to 17 which is where it quit cutting.
Is this the best this little machine can do????
Thanks


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

So, have you had any success? I am on the fence about purchasing sticky flock, it's so expensive. I'm just starting out my business and have a cameo and heat press. Any tips or advice from a rhinestone seeker would be helpful!

Thanks


----------



## divingcaptain (Dec 23, 2012)

divingcaptain said:


> I am trying to make rhinestone templates in sticky flock with a cameo. The circles come out too much of an oval.
> -I am removing the backing and using the cutting mat... nothing is shifting.
> -I have tried every speed from 1 to 10 and I have cut double, even tried 4x in MTC.
> -learned that a blade setting of 7 cuts the flock but not the mat...weeds perfect.
> ...


My problems are not with sticky flock... it is the way to go in my opinion. My problem is with the cameo cutting it correctly. I would definetly get a piece to try before investing in a lot. Specialty 
Graphics has the best price I have seen. Especially check the small holes for ss6 stones.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

One thing I found with my Cut3000 was that it HAD to be level. Get a small level and put it on the machine to see if it is level. The other is to be sure that you are feeding the sticky flock squarely into the machine.

Hope this helps.


----------

